# Santa Fe Trip



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Do we have any memers living in, or familiar with Santa Fe? I have only driven through a couple of times, I have yet to stop. I plan to rectify this in November and spend a good 10 days or so relaxing and soaking up the culture there. We plan to stay at https://www.alexanders-inn.com/index.html but am open to suggestions. I would like to be close to Plaza as my only criteria for suggestions. We plan the first or second week in November as not only do the rates take an appreciable dip, as a transplanted Canadian in southern Arizona, I try to enjoy cool weather when I can!

All suggestions for galleries, shows, eateries, etc. are welcome.

Warmest regards


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

We spent several days there and in Taos. I would recommend no more than two nights in Santa Fe. Then take the "high road" drive to Taos and spend a couple of night there also. On that high road drive there are some mission type spots to tour like the church at Chamayo. This church has some type of "spiritual" link to a church in the town of Esquipulas, Guatemala (where I have also been, during their civil war years). The link has something to do with a Black Christ and some special dirt/water if I recall correctly. Both locations and their link are indigenous versions of Catholicism.

There are several B&B type places in Santa Fe which are of high quality. Everything is close to the plaza, and the nicer eateries are within walking distance.

In Taos we stayed at the Mable Dodge Lujan House. Dodge as in Detroit. She was a bit of an avant garde lady and hung out with the assorted weirdos of her time like Gertrude Stein. Dennis Hopper used to do drugs there also, and I think owned it at one time. Her old home is now a B&B. You can hear more Native American tongue in Taos than in Santa Fe if I remember correctly, and we found that there was more to do in Taos.

Both locations highlight the enchantment of New Mexico.

M8


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> We spent several days there and in Taos. I would recommend no more than two nights in Santa Fe.
> M8


With all due respect, I shall be spending 10 or so days in Santa Fe soaking up the local culture as I planned.

As I posted above, I have a B&B picked out near the Plaza. If anyone has some specific names other than my choice, I would be interested in reviewing them.

Good eateries, by name, would also be appreciated, as well as good galleries, etc. by name.

No offense, but general travel logue stuff does not help.

Warmest regards


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

Have a bad day? No good deed goes unpunished!

Karl


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> ...If anyone has some specific names other than my choice, I would be interested in reviewing them...


We were lodged at this B&B in Santa Fe https://www.fourkachinas.com/

M8


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> Have a bad day? No good deed goes unpunished!
> 
> Karl


Sorry if it came off that way but I was trying to get useful information and felt maybe I had not made myself clear as I was immediately told to spend only two days at my destination and then head somewhere else! Always remember this is an inherently flawed media for communication.

Warmest regards


----------



## romafan (Apr 29, 2005)

It's been a few years, but Santa Fe is one of our favorite spots...

Eats: (nicer) Pink Adobe, Ristra, Cafe San Estevan, Tulips [byob - we ate there NY's eve '03 - shortly(?) after they opened], Santacafe, The Compound, La Casa Sena, Geronimo, (cheaper/down&dirty) Bobcat Bite (out on Old LV highway - greenchile cheeseburgers!), the Shed, taco cart in the Plaza, Bert's Burger-bowl, Dave's Not Here, + a ton more - check out Chowhound's Southwestern message board for up-to-date info ()

To Do's: Georgia O'Keefe museum, Institute of American Indian Art museum, day trip to Chimayo, 10,000 Waves spa (very new age, but recommended by those who like this type of thing - spas, that is), Canyon Road galleries (some are pretty tacky, but it's a nice walk - check out Nathalie & Kevin O'Farrell's for cool western wear & custom hats), Tesuque farmers' market, St. Francis Cathedral, Loreto Chapel and San Miguel Mission (oldest church still in use in the U.S.)

You will miss the Opera season, as well as the Christmas festivities, but SF is a great little town - oldest capital in the western hemisphere, est. 1610!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Romafan, thanks! That's just the type of info I was looking for. Just put Pink Adobe and Ristra on our list. They have great websites I found and look great. We'll check out some of those locations too, especially the Farmer's Market as we are going to miss the Hatch chili season this year.

We've lived in the desert southwest now since 1998 and have been meaning to spend some quality time in Santa Fe, this is just the first year we've had the vacation time to allocate to it. We'll check out the Mission too, we have a similar one nearby (San Xavier).

Warmest regards


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Dec 23, 2003)

romafan said:


> To Do's: Georgia O'Keefe museum


I would do the Folk Art Museum instead of the O'Keefe museum. The O'Keefe is quite small with only a few of her lesser works. The Folk Art Museum is fantastic, with art arranged in thematic dioramas. It's good for kids and adults -- interesting without being boring.


----------



## romafan (Apr 29, 2005)

Mr. Magoo said:


> I would do the Folk Art Museum instead of the O'Keefe museum. The O'Keefe is quite small with only a few of her lesser works. The Folk Art Museum is fantastic, with art arranged in thematic dioramas. It's good for kids and adults -- interesting without being boring.


Well, I'm no O'Keefe scholar, but the museum has "the largest collection of O'Keefe's work in the world", and we found it well worthwhile. An upcoming exhibition which will be on display during your visit is:

Moments in Modernism - Paul Strand: Southwestern Landscapes
September 22, 2006 through January 14, 2007

The Museum of International Folk Art is indeed world renowned, and located in the Museum Hill neighborhood, a short drive from the downtown area. The O'Keefe is right off the Plaza, and just down the block from this fun pottery studio:


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

*Local Colour*

We live in Santa Fé half the year. As such, I cannot recommend a hotel or inn, but I do second the advice to take a short day-trip up to the magical Chimayo Sanctuary. Take a little handful of the blessed sand. You shall see a lot of gorgeous countryside on the way there. You may have luncheon at the Rancho de Chimayo restaurant, which features the Chimayo-grown red chiles. The food there is authentic New Mexican, and to dine on the rose-covered terrace is sublime. Another place for true local culture and cuisine is Tesuque Indian Reservation, just a few miles north of town, where one may find at Tesuque Market what I consider to be the best tamales in New Mexico, at a fair price. Their Sunday brunch is very popular with locals from Santa Fé as well. I would not recommend Santacafé for anything but nouvelle cuisine, which may be had anywhere in America these days. In town, not necessarily walking distance from the Plaza, is an excellent, 56-year old restaurant full of local people and culture--not just the tourists and Europeans who populate the town, but people from the old Spanish Colonial families, native Americans, etc. The name of this Santa Féan anomaly is Tiny's. It is the antithesis to the tourist-ridden center of town with its mainly faux-food restaurants. Tiny's has a large steak, seafood, and New Mexican menu, all reasonably priced. The lounge area has live music--sometimes western, sometimes acoustic guitars, and sometimes jazz. There's a variety of low-key, casual entertainment there. Sometimes, native Americans will offer Kachina dolls and jewellery for sale--again, in a low-key fashion. There's much memorabilia lining the walls of Tiny's. Sure, it is convenient and comfortable to stay near the Plaza in a hotel, but the restaurants there are mainly vaunted concessions of what I prefer to call poubelle cuisine--very little of the authentically New Mexican, but instead, offerings from chefs who take flights of fancy on the food of unwitting, trusting customers. La Casa Sena is similar to Santacafé, but even more expensive--and I would recommend your avoiding the ersatz tamale there, which consists of nothing but unflavoured quinoa lying limply in a corn-husk. 
All food feelings are subjective, of course, but for truly authentic New Mexican cuisine, try Tiny's or the very busy Guadalupe Café. Both are in town. Oh, and someone here mentioned The Shed--it is right in the heart of Santa Fé, and the New Mexican cuisine is good there, too. It is unpretentious and colourful, with friendly staff. Green chile burgers may be had at Bert's Burger Bowl, another old Santa Féan place--rustic but good, as well as at Lotaburger and MacDonald's. Any burger is great with the addition of green chile!

Addendum: Dressing in Santa Fé

Tourists wear shorts and sandals, a ridiculous look in the high desert. Locals wear whatever they like without reservation, as there is a spirit of indivuality here, but are more apt to wear real shoes or western boots. In November, you will be able to dress comfortably in traditional western clothes including jacket and tie--suits are for salesmen and insurance agents here, so men would be better-off wearing the trousers of their choice with a jacket. String ties (bolos) are popular. Ladies dress any way that they please, but not in skimpy clothes as they do at beach resorts. Long skirts with sweaters or shawls are very practical. Most days are bright and hot in late spring and summer, but the evenings are wonderfully cool, making it quite pleasant to wear wraps, shawls, jackets and ties. Bring a hat for the daytime, and remember that dressing in the desert isn't going half-naked; rather, it is the wearing of light, loose clothing in breathable fabrics which cover the skin, protecting one from sun and insects.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply The Wife. I was hoping it would be cool there in November as I live in the desert too, although my part is a bit warmer than yours.

Best regards


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

*You're Most Welcome, Wayfarer!*

And, it will be overcoat weather in November here at night-time, and daytime will be around fifty degrees. I believe that weather is optimum for dressing, and for touring about the area. It may even snow, which is picturesque. Best wishes for a wonderful trip!


----------



## ziggy (Jun 5, 2006)

For a great exhibit of Native American art, go to the Indian Arts Research Center at the School of American Research. You have to make reservations for a tour (offered only once a week, I believe), but it is well worth it.


----------

